# أليكم تحليل أسعار بنود الخرسانات بكل أنواعها بأسعار يناير 2011



## eng_sabba7 (11 يناير 2011)

أرفق ألى أخوانى ملف يحتوى على تحليل سعر كل بنود الخرسانات لعملية قمت بتسعيرها بنفسى وهو عبارة عن ملف أكسيل من تصميم زميل قمت بتحميلة سابقا وعدلت بضع أشياء به من ضمنها الأسعار طبعا ... أسألكم الدعاء له بالخير على مجهوده .

*وأحب أن أوجه الشكر الى الزميل المحترم المهندس الأستشارى/إبراهيم والزميل القدير الطامع فى رضا الله على المجهود الجبار فى نشر العلم وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يضع كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامة وأن يجمعنا على سرر متقابلين*​


----------



## sherifmadkor (11 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## اسعدرعد (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## mahmoud.arafat (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشيت لرائع


----------



## Dr-Khaled (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بن دحمان (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## abosalah1 (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (7 فبراير 2011)

مع الشكر الجزيل تم التحميل على الرغم أنها خاصة بالسوق المصرية ...وإذا بالإمكان من أحد الزملاء معرفة السوق السورية أو السعودية ...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (8 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## hany_kortoba (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ملف رائع ومجهود تشكر علية
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## adhmdemo (9 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله بيك على هذا المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## eza (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حماده منير (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك فعلا كنت فى حاجه الى هذا الملف


----------



## nasser kamal (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (6 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## ali_2 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دار التصميم (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مهندس امجود (6 يونيو 2011)

بجد شكرا ساعدنى الملف دا كتير شكرا لحضرتك وننتظر المزيد من خبرتك بهاذا المجال.


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمودشمس (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عننا خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع انت و صاحب الشيت الاصلى و كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ارسو (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع وفعلا معلومات مهمه جدا


----------



## king4everm (14 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohamed.hasan (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياأحسن مهندسين فى أحسن منتدى تعاملت به لو سمحتم اى حد عنده ملفات اكسيل تحليل اسعار البنود المختلفة بالسعودية (الاعتيادية واذا امكن بعض من الكهروميكانيك ) يحملها وشكرا .


----------



## remstereo (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_2 (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ziad_21 (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير فعلا انه عمل يستحقق الثناء


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله*​


----------



## halim82 (21 يونيو 2011)

والله بجد شكرا علي المعلومات دي


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الحطامي (4 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله بيك على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

جميل ان تكون معطى العلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hady2 (8 يوليو 2011)

مجهود مشكور جداااااااااااااا
لكن صراحة الأسعار الاجمالية مبالغ فيها جدا
ده أنت لو قلت لواحد عايز يبني فيلا في أي مدينة أو القاهرة الجديدة
المتر مونة و أجرة 1100 جنيه بيفاصلك


----------



## التوأم (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف جميل ورائع


----------



## amr awad (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoor1 (9 يوليو 2011)

ملف اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الروحانية (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taiscer (10 يوليو 2011)

لا يسعنى الا ان اقول " جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع"


----------



## Al-Maher (10 يوليو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر ملف جميل ومفيد بارك الله بكم


----------



## علي سعد علي (11 يوليو 2011)

ملف ممتاز و معلومات قوية
مع خالص شكري لمجهوداتك المخلصة
تقبل تحياتي
مهندس / علي سعد علي


----------



## amro500 (11 يوليو 2011)

جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نانا نانا نانا (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mahmoud yassin (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## alkerdawy2005 (12 يوليو 2011)

:83::56:


----------



## سيدرشاد (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير ويار ب يزيدك أنشاء اللة


----------



## engahmednagi (15 يوليو 2011)

مجهود جميل و مشكور


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## اوغاريت (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
شكرا على المشاركة الهامة
هل يوجد لديك مرجع يوضح كمية صرف الديزل ( السولار ) لانواع الاليات المختلفة المستخدمة في الانشاءات
مع الشكر


----------



## usama_usama2003 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أحمد المسلماني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاري الهوامل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

منووووووووووووووووووووور والله .الله ينور عليك ويرحم والديك


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## jamalmn2002 (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير ومشكورين


----------



## Abu Laith (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aymanallam (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## ابراهيم مدنى (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abantood (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ...بس ليش المرفقات دايما لاتظهر عندى ...موبموضعك بس بكل المواضيع


----------



## man82 (13 أغسطس 2012)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس اسماعيلى (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الملف بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ومحبة عند الناس


----------



## Evil Heart (12 فبراير 2013)

كتب الله أجوركم


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## abu yazid (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القافله (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشيت لرائع​


----------



## م/محمد هندى (12 مايو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## محمودشمس (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## م.عطا (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Norhan El - Assal (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## فيومي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-zeinab (4 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي الاستفاده جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hazemamr (15 أبريل 2014)

مجهود طيب للغايه


----------



## modyhanyayad (5 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.احمدرزق (15 يونيو 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد19775 (13 أكتوبر 2016)

ملف رائع و مفيد بارك الله بك


----------

